# Jointing confusion....



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Up till now, I've always used wood from big box stores...now, I have a couple pieces of soft maple, that are 7 1/4" wide, rough cut....my jointer is only 6" wide.....do I joint one face, then flip the board end for end and joint the rest of that face, or do I just run it through my planer? Sorry if this question is very elementary, but I 'm still learning...Thanks.....


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The condition of the wood need to be knows to answer your question.

Are the two faces parallel to each other? If the faces are parallel and just rough you can just use the planer.

George


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, yes the faces are parallel, just rough cut. I have jointed one edge. Will run it through the planer......thanks, again.....

ETA: the wood has been kiln dried, and has been stickered in my shop for about 4 weeks.....


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I would use a planer sled for the job. Just google it if you need a little more information then that. There is also way way to joint 12inches using a 6 inch jointer but I can't seem to find a link right now. Went back and had a second look here it is http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Jointing_wide_boards. I never used this method but I only heard good things about it.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Woodnthings has a good planer sled thread.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/planer-sled-rails-14940/


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Paarker said:


> I would use a planer sled for the job. Just google it if you need a little more information then that. There is also way way to joint 12inches using a 6 inch jointer but I can't seem to find a link right now. Went back and had a second look here it is http://woodworkerszone.com/wiki/index.php?title=Jointing_wide_boards. I never used this method but I only heard good things about it.


Excellent instructions....thank you.....


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Woodnthings has a good planer sled thread.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/planer-sled-rails-14940/


I think I understand the concept......definately will be making this planer sled.....

I wasn't able to get to the shop, today, but will be out there looking closer and checking better to see if the faces are parallel....thanks for all the help, everyone.....


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

most jointers do not let you partially joint a face, not sure the results would be acceptable. when you can, rip the board and process it as 2 boards, then reglue. otherwise, planing is the next best option. in that case, i lay it on a flat surface and try to flatten one face with hand tools/belt sander for best results out of planer.


----------

